# Buying a second hand car in Seville



## Brittain (Mar 9, 2016)

We will be moving in August to Seville area. How long will it take until we can purchase a second hand car?


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

Brittain said:


> We will be moving in August to Seville area. How long will it take until we can purchase a second hand car?


 I am probably going to get flamed but here goes based on my very recent experience.

We have just bought a new car here in Spain. 

Buying a car was a priority as we sold both our UK vehicles before leaving, intending to rent for a month while the car was delivered. We knew the make model and spec of car (Vitara GLX allgrip) and gave the salesman the easiest deal of his career. We chose the colour from what he had available. 

As light amusement the salesman ran out of words and described the engine power as 120 heeeehheeee (we all knew he meant horses but it was funny to all of us). 

We were assured by the dealer that the sale could go ahead based on passport and NIE only. Wrong. 
After transferring the full amount by Currency fair to the dealer we were contacted by the dealer and told that Traffico needed a copy of the empadronadiamento to register the car. 

Both NIE and padron are easy and quick to obtain – plenty of threads on the topic on here. Should take you less than a couple of weeks. 

So in summary you need a couple of weeks, a Passport, NIE, padron (and the money!).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Mykap said:


> We were assured by the dealer that the sale could go ahead based on passport and NIE only. Wrong.
> After transferring the full amount by Currency fair to the dealer we were contacted by the dealer and told that Traffico needed a copy of the empadronadiamento to register the car.
> 
> Both NIE and padron are easy and quick to obtain – plenty of threads on the topic on here. Should take you less than a couple of weeks.
> ...


Here goes the flaming - not!

You don't actually need the padron (legally speaking that is), you just need to be able to prove where you will be living so that the correct car tax can be paid.

This can be a rental contract or the deeds to a property.


----------

